# PFC GTR33L english manual



## dunnman99 (Dec 10, 2015)

All,

I just got a second hand PFC for my 1997 R33 Vspec.

Does anyone have a link or file available for the English manual?

SN PFC GTR33L 020-2334

Thank you


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Try this

Apexi PowerFC FAQ

You'll probably find what you're looking for, some very good info there


----------

